# Overarm router



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here are a couple of photos of my overarm router. It is a shop built machine and was used in a wood modeling department of an automotive supplier. It is very crude but solid in it's construction. The die plate base must weigh close to 80 lbs by itself. It can be used as a pin router but did not come with any pins. Yes, that is a Rockwell router. 50 years old and running strong.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

